# Spark plug change



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone attempted or changed their plugs on a C6 S6? Any tips? Is it possible? Any special tools? DIY available? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skimblzbvs (Jan 21, 2011)

Fairly easy. Unhook the coilpacks from the wire loom (press in the tab then push down/away on the wire loom). From there, you should be able to get your fingertips under each side of the coil pack and lift it up and out. There is a tool for it, but on my A6, they came out easily enough.

Replace, reinstall, then reattach the wire loom to the coil packs.


----------

